# FUNHOUSE Bathroom ideas please!!!



## Trixi-Treats (Sep 12, 2013)

We did a haunted carnival last year for halloween... Our downstairs br is on the smaller side, only a toilet and sink, so I don't know how feasible this is for you, but we completely wallpapered the room with newspaper comics. We then tore out small sections and put pairs of menacing 3-d plastic eyeballs all over the walls, so it looked like you were being stared down while taking a pee. We also used a black light, so the eyes really popped and the comic pages looked pretty garish. We also did a hall of mirrors, that could be pretty cool for your room. You can get 8x10 mirrors at the dollar store or relocate other mirrors from throughout the house. I like your idea with the mannequins, that'll look really creepy!


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

Trixi-Treats - Do you have any photos of the final product? I think I get it I just need a visual for it! 

I'm planning the dolls (puppets in my case) and saw today where someone just simply hung neon stremers from the ceiling and I thought that would be cool to do and then hang the dolls or other scary blacklight induced things all in between. So, it looks harmless but really isn't. Still all an idea. It's such tough decision with the glow in the dark room - so many options!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I totally love the idea to make the bathroom a fun house with blacklight. You are right -- you have so many options. Anything you do will look very cool. Depending on the size of your bathroom you can wallpaper the walls with psychedelic black light posters or I love your idea to paint the dizzying designs on the black out paper. I found a black light poster of creepy clowns. You could do creepy blacklight clown makeup on the mannequin heads. For an added effect you can write on the underside of the toilet seat "Watch Your Back" -- use liquid tide -- it washes off but glows in the dark under black light. I use the tide to write scary messages on my walls. You do need to scrub it off with an ammonia based product or it will continue to glow in black light even after the tide is washed off. 










http://www.amazon.com/22x34-Universe-Fantasy-Blacklight-Poster/dp/B00C5OAE32



Posters--

http://www.flickr.com/photos/clintjcl/4604413116/lightbox/


----------



## Trixi-Treats (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Trixi-Treats (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, I need to work on my picture uploading skills!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Thank you all....I think the comic's would be awesome....and "free"...start saving now. I also love the idea of the glow in the dark big posters too....hmmmm.much to think about now.


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

Trixi - Those look GREAT! Definitely not what I was thinking - BETTER! The "lonely" eyes will be making an appearance in my Funhouse!


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

Also, DawnoftheDead, (also a member here) has a great selection of Pinterest boards and has one dedicated to blacklight that I just found!

http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-black-light/


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Great board on pinterest....I have to say...I don't have much experience with black lights...glow in the dark....do you have to shop for specific gid items...or will most neon items glow...sorry to sound nieve...but I am!




MikeinMunich said:


> Also, DawnoftheDead, (also a member here) has a great selection of Pinterest boards and has one dedicated to blacklight that I just found!
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-black-light/


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think the fun house blacklight thing is a cool idea too! How about creating some type of vortex illusion in the shower/tub or on the shower curtain?... Or even maybe funhouse mirrors - did someone mention that already? I thought I've seen somewhere how to make warped funhouse mirrors....
Oh, and some demented circus music in the background!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Funhouse mirrors are on the prop list....Demented circus music already here thanks to Dark Lord! Sent me a great file of all mp3's circus, calliope, etc. 
Given a 40" x 100' of white/black zebra print roll..looks like its from IParty...going to use it to cover the walls and ceiling for the backdrop for the black light. My Daughter just painted this clown and spinny things...All neon, should glow nicely!






. Going to pick up a few cans of neon spray paint for hanging manniquin heads also


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is a briliant tutorial on blacklight/glow in the dark deco. I have to admit - it's a bit overwhelming and makes what seemed like an easy task much more difficult and expensive BUT really informative nonetheless! I'm thinking of substituting black trash bags for the black paper to save money. Then just paint things on paper I already have and tape them to the bags. Side Note: Collect any kind of poster like paper. Cereal boxes - Frozen Pizza Boxes - Shipping Boxes. They're PERFECT and save lots of money! 

http://thefavormaker.typepad.com/th...bright-ideas-for-a-blacklight-glow-party.html


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

MikeinMunich said:


> Here is a briliant tutorial on blacklight/glow in the dark deco. I have to admit - it's a bit overwhelming and makes what seemed like an easy task much more difficult and expensive BUT really informative nonetheless! I'm thinking of substituting black trash bags for the black paper to save money. Then just paint things on paper I already have and tape them to the bags. Side Note: Collect any kind of poster like paper. Cereal boxes - Frozen Pizza Boxes - Shipping Boxes. They're PERFECT and save lots of money!
> 
> http://thefavormaker.typepad.com/th...bright-ideas-for-a-blacklight-glow-party.html


Dollar Tree has black rectangle plastic tablecloths for only $1....might be even cheaper and go alot further then trash bags....(I know you said you will be stateside soon...might be worth packing in the suitcase. 
I have access to lots of cardboard, so that helps. And goodwill about 1 mile from home...always searching for treasures to use.


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

@Marigold - Thank you! I need to start making a list of things I need to shop for in the states! I'm getting ready for Target, Goodwill and the Dollar Store! Can't wait to be back in the states for Fall!

I had a great idea for the ceiling - I'm going to get uv reacting yarn in neon colors and then make a huge net/web that looks great and confusing to then have things hanging from them...

I also saw (I can't seem to find the picture anymore) a glow in the dark spider made of balloons and glow sticks that is perfect for a room like this. White balloon plus glow stick inside and then connect glow sticks for the legs and put in a corner or hang down. Really simple and fun for this idea. 

Is anyone else just overwhelmed by the options that present themselves for glow in the dark/funhouse?


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

And maybe I'm too excited by this idea but SLINKIES!! If the correct ones glow they would look GREAT!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I found some psychodelic posters at Kmart yesterday, bought 2 for the back of the bathrooom door...Also saw a post with neon 8 x 10 paper cut into strips, then hung from the ceiling in different lengths, nice and full...looked pretty cool for cheap $$...I know for sure that I will probably go back to my more traditional ghost/skeleton/grim reaper types of things next year....I have too much stuff ...and I'm finding CarnEvil kind of overwhelming because I feel like I have to make everything new again.


----------



## Erzsébet (Sep 16, 2013)

marigolddesigns said:


> I found some psychodelic posters at Kmart yesterday, bought 2 for the back of the bathrooom door...Also saw a post with neon 8 x 10 paper cut into strips, then hung from the ceiling in different lengths, nice and full...looked pretty cool for cheap $$...I know for sure that I will probably go back to my more traditional ghost/skeleton/grim reaper types of things next year....I have too much stuff ...and I'm finding CarnEvil kind of overwhelming because I feel like I have to make everything new again.


You have some amazing ideas though! I have postponed the CarnEvil-theme, since I cannot possibly fit everything I want In our apartment... Some day tho I'll go crazy with that idea. The neon colors and spinning things sound horribly fun and disturbing.  I find everything carneval/circus-things creepier than anything else.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Trixi-Treats said:


> We did a haunted carnival last year for halloween... Our downstairs br is on the smaller side, only a toilet and sink, so I don't know how feasible this is for you, but we completely wallpapered the room with newspaper comics. We then tore out small sections and put pairs of menacing 3-d plastic eyeballs all over the walls, so it looked like you were being stared down while taking a pee. We also used a black light, so the eyes really popped and the comic pages looked pretty garish. We also did a hall of mirrors, that could be pretty cool for your room. You can get 8x10 mirrors at the dollar store or relocate other mirrors from throughout the house. I like your idea with the mannequins, that'll look really creepy!


That is an awesome idea!


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

We are doing a Carnevil theme this year. We plan on decorating the downstairs half bath like a clown dressing room. I even bought an old mirror that I took part of the backing off and attached a clown in it's place. It now looks like there is a demonic clown staring through the mirror at you!


----------

